# goldfish help



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Hi - my son has 2 goldfish. They have a large enough tank, filter inside.We got the fish about a month ago but I noticed on Thur that one of the fish has lost its dorsal fin, its tail has just about gone (theres just a cotton wool looking blob hanging there) The fish has dramatically lost weight and is very small. The other fish is fine, both are still eating but the ill one stays more in the corneer of the tank.

can anyone suggest what to do -thanks


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Try some eSHa 2000, it's pretty much a cure-all against fungal, bacterial & other conditions in fish, instructions included in the pack. You can get it from a local aquatic shop or from Ebay, it worked well for my fishes stubborn fungal problem. You will need to use some activated carbon in the filter after treatment though to removed medication from the water. Sadly though it sounds like your fishes are already pretty damaged, if nearly all the tail is gone it will probably not recover as the infection can travel into the actual body of the fish, give it a go though it's good stuff


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

What are your water parameters?

How many litres is your tank, what type of goldfish are they? Does your filter at least 10x over your tank volume?

Do a water change now, try for 75% and then 30% plus daily until infection clears, take out your carbon (the black harder sponge) in your filter and do a dose of aquarium salt.

Also look into doing salt baths.

Read this
http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/IchPrevention.html

I understand your pain I stupidly stupidly bought some Danios to shoal with my others and they had cotton mouth disease thankfully had them in spare tank and I took them back to bloody [email protected], stupid me for buying them. :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice - we have done a water change as suggested and read about keeping them in the dark so they have a towel over the tank at the mo. The cotton wool blob fell off last night so we scooped it out of the tank. The fish is really alert today.

Going to [email protected] later to get some treatment.


----------

